# Salmon smoking for first time in my new Bradley smoker I built



## hankus (Dec 23, 2014)

Here are pictures of my new smoker I built with plans that came with my new Bradley smoker generator. Also the first item to smoke was a 5 kilo salmon and used instructions posted by Salmon University.  The instructions from Filipina to dry brining are easy to follow and the finished product is excellent. 













image.jpg



__ hankus
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hankus
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hankus
__ Dec 23, 2014


















image.jpg



__ hankus
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2014)

The fish looks good.....  So does the smoke house...   Did you take pictures during the build...  They would be interesting to see how the build went...   Dave


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice fish and yes I too would be interested in seeing your build pics!


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm trying to attach a pack of cream cheese to this post, but the board won't accept the .crc file format.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2014)

What a  monster smoke house.  Would love to see the interior.   How long and at what temp did you smoke the Salmon?


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2014)

It all looks great! And Merry Christmas!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## hankus (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry but I didn't take pictures of the build.  But it's built with 4" hollow blocks following the Bradly smoker sketch.  I am in the philippines so the build took three days to complete.  I smoked the salmon over 6 hours and used a charcoal fire for a heat source bu saying that I am sourcing a complete oven system from a bakery manufacturer in Manila to use as the primary heat source.

The hollow blocks were filled with concrete so insulation was no problem.  Total cost for the build including labor and materials was $150.00 .  I'll post more pictures when I have the LPG heating system installed.

Salmon was dry brined with brown sugar and sea salt and garlic. For 24 hours.


----------



## hankus (Dec 25, 2014)

Will post pictures when I have the LPG heating system installed.  Using charcoal  in the oven was 140F for 1 hour at the end of the smoke


----------

